# thyroid dump



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I had a bad thyroid dump awefful extreme symptoms. does one cut back on meds for a day or so till it passes? what to do? If it got any worse I would be in Er. I am very sensitive and symptomatic to thyroid changes when it flares up . my tsh was 2.77 and now I have gone hypo. stuck as to what to do next time. my meds were increased now see signature info below. not sure what meds they could give me when it happens. I took propanolol last year and it made me feel worse .


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> I had a bad thyroid dump awefful extreme symptoms. does one cut back on meds for a day or so till it passes? what to do? If it got any worse I would be in Er. I am very sensitive and symptomatic to thyroid changes when it flares up . my tsh was 2.77 and now I have gone hypo. stuck as to what to do next time. my meds were increased now see signature info below. not sure what meds they could give me when it happens. I took propanolol last year and it made me feel worse .


Can you describe your symptoms? When did this happen?


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

last week jittery shaky heart racing bp issues adrenals were burning and tingling as well my blood sugar dropped lots hypoglycemia. I get these episodes like once or twice a year. they do a ECG on my hear and rhythm is fine. my legs during this hurt and spasms so bad. I still hurt to sit on the left side. chest pains. one day i was feeln a bit better and started light vacuuming. my pulse shot right up and took two hrs for it to come down. it's like a delayed reaction. since then my tsh has dropped from 2.77 to whatever it is in now (see signature). even now on my increased dose the heart palps happen but it seems they don't last as long anymore. I had a seizure like episode two years ago and no one knows why endo doesn't know as I tested out fine for her last year. I hope to get some tests back this Friday. I know when I am super hypo last yr was 33tsh my legs burn tingle shake and go numb when I was in emerg. very scary. don't get why I have these symptoms and I am at wits end. I don't have lupus or graves as per tests last year but its like I get very hyper nothing works and It's almost like my adrenals are working 
overtime for some reason causing everything not to work rightl I am really 
scared. worse . Now that I have increased my meds I feel some relief and the good tingles coming back. my adrenals are burning less and the chest pain comes and goes now instead od constant. could it be possible that during the antibody attack that it depletes my meds and my system goes into sudden shock type mode? my thyroid doesn't ache much anymore either.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

oh I also had this immense pressuremlike feeling throughout my body heavy


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I had a few of the "thyroid dumps", especially this past spring when they were cranking up my levothyroxine dose. It was, as you described, an awful experience. Shaky, confused, tired, out of it, anxious, and it felt like I had drank a whole pot of coffee. There wasn't much I could do, I just had to grin and bear it, and after a couple of days things started to calm down. It's definitely an unnerving feeling.

What I find interesting about your story is that you have been diagnosed with Hashi's, yet were given Propanolol which is (I believe) used for patients that are _hyper_thyroid or have something like Graves' disease.

I'm not sure what tests you have had run, but when you get a chance can you share the dates, lab values, and reference ranges with us? Also, you may want to check into the Hashitoxicosis info. As well as adrenal issues and pituitary issues.

hugs3


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Ty for responding. Yes the endo gave me propanalol when my tsh was 33 last year over 11 months ago now? it was suppose to calm down my racing pulse and heart palls. I will never take it again as i felt like I couldn't breath and my pulse dropped to 60 at times on it. I could barely walk to the bathroom. I think Ativan would have been better than that. I have also suffered from extreme hives a year in a half ago for three months, the endo said it was hashis and my body was overresponding to stimuli. She said it would go away on the right dose once my antibodies calmed down. I really thnk my immune system is soooo over activated it just flips out once hash hits and i just got over a bad sinus infection too. what do u take when it gets bad?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm just not getting online for the first time in 3-4 days - Paul has been back in the hospital, etc., but is stable at the moment.

This topic caught my attention because I think something very similar happened to me one night last week. I'm so rattled right now I can barely remember my own name but I guess it was Saturday night.

I'm not sure why but my thyroid problems seem to always involve heart symptoms and that night I felt like I was having a heart attack - except - my blood pressure was 100% normal. My heart rate was something like 86 but my heart was beating so hard I couldn't lie down. I felt like I was suffocating in a massive anxiety attack.

The next morning I was back to normal - but - I wasn't about to take Sunday's Armour so I skipped it and went on to have a totally normal day.

I wish I knew why since Day #1, I've never had a thyroid problem that did not somehow involve my heart or the sensation that it was my heart - breathlessness, palpitations, etc.

I'm so far beyond discouraged with my thyroid treatment right now that I really can't deal with it and with my husband's problems but I talked to a nurse today who told me she and her sister both had to have their thyroids surgically removed 2 years ago and neither one of them feels anywhere close to normal. The nurse said she has to force herself to do everything at work then she goes home and crashes.

I am so worried that I'll never feel well again.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I am finding tonight my symptoms are subsiding each day I take that larger dose.....I just would like to know why I get those symptoms. I wonder if during the attack I am not getting enough of my medicine as my thyroid is being attacked so it produces less or more? weird I am confused


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I hope your husband is ok I am glad that he is stable. May I ask what happened. Take care of you ((((hugzzzz)))))))


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> last week jittery shaky heart racing bp issues adrenals were burning and tingling as well my blood sugar dropped lots hypoglycemia. I get these episodes like once or twice a year. they do a ECG on my hear and rhythm is fine. my legs during this hurt and spasms so bad. I still hurt to sit on the left side. chest pains. one day i was feeln a bit better and started light vacuuming. my pulse shot right up and took two hrs for it to come down. it's like a delayed reaction. since then my tsh has dropped from 2.77 to whatever it is in now (see signature). even now on my increased dose the heart palps happen but it seems they don't last as long anymore. I had a seizure like episode two years ago and no one knows why endo doesn't know as I tested out fine for her last year. I hope to get some tests back this Friday. I know when I am super hypo last yr was 33tsh my legs burn tingle shake and go numb when I was in emerg. very scary. don't get why I have these symptoms and I am at wits end. I don't have lupus or graves as per tests last year but its like I get very hyper nothing works and It's almost like my adrenals are working
> overtime for some reason causing everything not to work rightl I am really
> scared. worse . Now that I have increased my meds I feel some relief and the good tingles coming back. my adrenals are burning less and the chest pain comes and goes now instead od constant. could it be possible that during the antibody attack that it depletes my meds and my system goes into sudden shock type mode? my thyroid doesn't ache much anymore either.


What tests did you have for lupus? Anti-DNA, C3 and C4? Sounds like myoclonic seizures and peripheral neuropathy which could be attributable to Lupus.

Have you had a chest x-ray to be sure you don't have pleuritis? Lupus patients often come up with plueritis and costachrondritis (Teitze's Syndrome.)

This does not sound all thyroid to me.

Are you using a glucose test kit to see where your glucose is at when this happens? Your doctor says that you absolutely do not have diabetes issues?

I certainly wish that I and others here can help you nail it. I know you do not feel well at all and you also sound frightened. Anybody in your shoes would.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

daisydaisy said:


> I hope your husband is ok I am glad that he is stable. May I ask what happened. Take care of you ((((hugzzzz)))))))


Paul was 76 on New Years Eve. He was diagnosed with coronary artery disease when he was 33 but we found out much later (in his mid-50's) that his heart was malformed since birth. He has had two open-heart surgeries.

Everything has been going exceptionally well until app. 6-7 weeks ago when he was put on the blood-thinner type medication, Pradaxa. Within less than a week he went into A-Fib and has pretty much stayed in A-Fib all this time. He was hospitalized the week of Christmas for a cardioversion (shock) procedure which stabilized his heart rhythm but it lasted less than 24 hours.

Then he was put on Cardarone (sp. ?) in an attempt to get his heart to stabilize and nothing happened...so this week he went back in for another cardioversion procedure and so far so good - although old paranoid me feels like I'm waiting for the second shoe to fall.

Paul is very quiet, very sedate now and definitely not himself but we're hopeful. I know the last thing he needs is to be worried about me so I'm trying to manage my goofy symptoms the best I can.

This morning I feel woefully anxious. I feel like an over-wound child's toy that can't calm down but maybe I'm getting used to never knowing from one day till the next what to expect.

Something else really interesting has happened this week. My brother took our 90-year old mother to the doctor and got a call back late yesterday afternoon saying something may be wrong with her thyroid. I'm eager to find out what that's all about.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Paul was 76 on New Years Eve. He was diagnosed with coronary artery disease when he was 33 but we found out much later (in his mid-50's) that his heart was malformed since birth. He has had two open-heart surgeries.
> 
> Everything has been going exceptionally well until app. 6-7 weeks ago when he was put on the blood-thinner type medication, Pradaxa. Within less than a week he went into A-Fib and has pretty much stayed in A-Fib all this time. He was hospitalized the week of Christmas for a cardioversion (shock) procedure which stabilized his heart rhythm but it lasted less than 24 hours.
> 
> ...


I am sorry Paul is back in the hospital. I don't think "you" have had a fair chance at recovery here. Too much going on in your life that is stressful.

Do know that you "both" are in my prayers.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I am so sorry. I do hope everything turns out alright and yes finding out about your mothers thyroid would interesting for sure, hopefully that can help you out somehow.

I myself am feeling awful today. I can't touch my chest or collar bones area, my glands under my arms hurt as well , everything hurts badly. it's like my whole body has gone into inflammation mode. I am very scared as I have two small children and a hubby. I see the doctor tomorrow and will have to see what he says.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> I am so sorry. I do hope everything turns out alright and yes finding out about your mothers thyroid would interesting for sure, hopefully that can help you out somehow.
> 
> I myself am feeling awful today. I can't touch my chest or collar bones area, my glands under my arms hurt as well , everything hurts badly. it's like my whole body has gone into inflammation mode. I am very scared as I have two small children and a hubby. I see the doctor tomorrow and will have to see what he says.


Keeping "you" in my prayers also. I truly am very concerned for you and about you.

Please let us know!

{{{{daisydaisy}}}}


----------

